# Will he hate me?



## Gideonp (Apr 8, 2018)

I got my first budgie around 3 weeks ago, and I've been making good progress in bonding with him. He's happy to eat from my hand, and I've gotten him to step up a few times now! However, I just found out about some changes in living situation, and in 2 years, I'll need to move away from my budgie for about a year. My parents said they would be happy to take care of him, and I trust that they'd give him plenty of attention. He's also been bonding with my mom, as she spends time with him when I can't, so he'd be used to my parents by then. I should be able to come back and visit him every few months, but I'm worried this will be cruel to him and he will be upset because the person he spends the most time with will be gone for so long. Will forget me and hate me?


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Birds don't really hold grudges, but it's likely if your mom works with him a lot, he'll bond with her but when you return it's likely that he will recognize you as someone he knows. well. As long he has another person to provide care and interest, he'll be fine. He's not going to brood about this, be upset or see you as cruel. Be happy that he'll be well cared for. In the meantime you should culture the best relationship with him, and this type of bond,and a bond that exists for 2 years is strong enough to tolerate a year of absence and can easily be renewed. Budgies might have little brains but the ability to store information over lengthy periods, is strong in all members of the parrot family. including budgies.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi Gideon, birds don’t think the same as we humans do. Therefore, he won’t “hate” you or think you’re cruel. 

If you have an established relationship with your budgie (it doesn’t even have to necessarily be a strong bond), as with any pet animal, he will remember you. After he warms up to you and becomes familiar with you again, you can pick up where you left off. I don’t see any reason to worry. 

I also think you and your budgie are fortunate to have parents who care about your pet and his wellbeing. That’s great to hear. :thumbsup:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You've been given excellent advice and I agree with Phil 100%.

Spend the next two years establishing a strong bond with your budgie. 
Be very thankful your mom is establishing a bond with him as well and that he will be well-cared for while you are away.
He'll definitely remember you when you return, especially since you'll be visiting every few months during the time you are gone.

:hug:*


----------

